# Tell me about Bettas....



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have always liked them, but never had one. I think that one would be a great addition to my upcoming 75 gallon planted tank project. If someone could tell me about them or give me a link, it would be greatly appreciated. I have been looking through all the threads on here, just haven't came across the one I am looking for yet. Also, in a 75 gallon, would the one male Betta rule still apply?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, the one male Betta rule would still apply. Male Bettas will rip eachother part.
Don't get a male Betta if you have any long finned, beautiful fish (guppies, for example)- it's confusing as to know why, but Male Bettas mistake them for other male bettas and will attack. 

Though, you could get a couple of female Bettas which are just as attractive.

http://www.bollmoraakvarieklubb.org/images/m_fisk/betta splendens female.JPG
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/abc/female.jpg
http://www.bettatalk.com/images/F_opaque_female.gif

See what i mean?
I especially like the white one - i might get one myself ^_^


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Females, in my experience, can be just as aggressive. Also, not to contradict the above info, but I have had success keeping males together if they are siblings (though not all siblings will get along.)

I have twelve to fifteen juvenile bettas in a well planted thirty gallon aquarium with a six inch red tailed shark. They all get along well--the oldest is about two and a half months, the others about two months old. Most are half siblings (same mother or father) and a few are siblings. 

I also have five siblings (four males, one female) in a twenty gallon well planted aquarium where the oldest is three months old (pic below). These bettas get along even better. They chase each other occasionally, but if they have grown up in this kind of environment all their lives, they don't usually nip. 

With two bettas who are unrelated and who have grown up in a small jar, alone, they are much more likely to be aggressive and violent towards one another (similar to a dog who is kept outside on a leash becomes aggressive).

If you want more than one betta, go to a local breeder and obtain a pair or even three siblings who get along. 

Good luck.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, there has been cases with male bettas getting along.. but that is rare, and i personally WOULD NOT risk it, sometimes they get along fine when younger, but when they mature a bloodbath will be on your hands..
And females generally are fine with eachother, especially in a 75GAL, theres plenty of room.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

I meant to add that you are just the kind of person who a betta breeder and a betta lover wants to give their fish too--someone with a big, well planted tank who wants to learn more about them. If you live in the Atlanta area, let me know. 

One man who works at Pet Smart offered me fifty dollars for one of my young males. He also loves bettas and is knowledgeable about them. I won't sell or give them to anybody who doesn't care or know about these fish. So I don't really have a business, so much as I have a lot of fish that I would love to find good homes for.


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually, I am in WV. I have always liked bettas, but never really knew much about them. I have found some really good stuff on the net and am really surprised how popular they are. Too bad it isn't possible to keep large schools of Betta as they are beautiful fish. Always seems the best fish are either too big or too aggressive to keep more than one.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

bichirboy said:


> Always seems the best fish are either too big or too aggressive to keep more than one.


That is so true, it hurts. lol


----------



## LuvMyBetta (Dec 21, 2005)

Kelicom, where in the Atlanta area are you located and what colors and fin types do you breed? I live in Stockbridge and my wallet would appreciate not paying transhipping fees, LOL.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

kelicom said:


> I meant to add that you are just the kind of person who a betta breeder and a betta lover wants to give their fish too--someone with a big, well planted tank who wants to learn more about them. If you live in the Atlanta area, let me know.
> 
> One man who works at Pet Smart offered me fifty dollars for one of my young males. He also loves bettas and is knowledgeable about them. I won't sell or give them to anybody who doesn't care or know about these fish. So I don't really have a business, so much as I have a lot of fish that I would love to find good homes for.


I am in Atlanta and have been wanting to get a betta for a little bit now. Just not sure where to put them and stuff. 
Do you breed and sell them? I've got 2 other tanks that i try really hard to care for the fish in there.

you can PM me i guess if you are interested.

thanks


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

There are the occasional males that will be ok together. A member of a betta site which I am a member of (ultimatebettas) had a gay pair of plakats that were able to peacefully live together. However an axperiment was done where a person put 2 male bettas into opposite ends of a thousand gallon pond. They still fought immediately. If 500 gallons each is not enough then I wouldn't try to have them share 75 gallons. 

There are also longfinned females if you can find them though and they are an excellent addition to a tank


----------

